# dull ache under right rib



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

4 months ago I started to have a dull ache under my right rib.

I went to a gastroenterologist and they did a blood test and ultrasound.

From ultrasound they said i have an inflamed liver and from my blood results

the liver enzyme levels were as follows:

-Bilirubine direkt: 0.50 mg/dL (range: 0.2 - 1.3)

-Bilirubine totaal: 0.7 mg/dL

-SGOT: 97 U/L (range: 17-59)

-SGPT: 186 U/L (range: 21-72)

-Alkalische Fosfatase: 92 U/L (range: 38-126)

-Gamma-GT: 81 U/L (range: 15-73)

-LDH: 641 U/L (range: 313-618)

Doctor suggested me to loose

some weigt. After first test, I followed a diet and exercised regulary.

One month later, I did a second blood test with the following results:

-Bilirubine direkt: 0.43 mg/dL (range: 0.2 - 1.3)

-Bilirubine totaal: 1.1 mg/dL

-SGOT: 61 U/L (range:17-59)

-SGPT: 115 U/L (range: 21-72)

-Alkalische Fosfatase: 85 U/L (range: 38-126)

-Gamma-GT: 45 U/L (range: 15-73)

-LDH: 512 U/L (range: 313-618)

I continued diet and exercise became 68 kg from 74 kg. After two months from the second blood test, I had the following results:

-Bilirubine direkt: 0.24 mg/dL (range: 0.2 - 1.3)

-Bilirubine totaal: 0.7 mg/dL

-SGOT: 34 U/L (range: 17-59)

-SGPT: 53 U/L (range: 21-72)

-Alkalische Fosfatase: 81 U/L (range: 38-126)

-Gamma-GT: 28 U/L (range: 15-73)

-LDH: 480 U/L (range: 313-618)

As you see there is an improvement in my enzyme levels and the levels are in the normal range in the last test.

However. the dull ache pain below liver continues: it is very irregular: it comes and goes during the day.

Recently, I have developed some other symptoms: there is bloating, constipation and a lot of wind after meals.

Also, bowel movement and rumbling. When I go to toilet, I feel a
relief. Also, sometimes the dull ache region gets itching a little bit
and the dull ache region

is a little bit hot. No vomiting, no blood in stool and no appetite loss.

A few days ago, my gastroenterologist ordered a CT scan for the
right hand side and it was normal: normal liver, pancreas, gall
bladder, kidney and abdominal wall.

She said that she does not know the reason for dull ache pain below the liver.

What can be the reasons for the dull ache under liver and what should I do?

Thanks in advance,


----------

